# Gaggia Classic - Grinds in Water tank emergency!



## bagg3rs (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok my wife asked for a coffee this morning, I went to pull a shot to the sound of the pump basically stalling so I thought the grounds were too fine or there was no water which I had checked anyway. On inspecting the water tank there was coffee grinds around the top....

So she confessed that she tried to make a coffee yesterday while working from home by putting ground coffee (not ground enough fortunately or unfortunately I will find out) in the water tank.....

I am not entirely sure what to do now, I have removed the shower screen but how do I get grinds out of the internal system. Wife says she turned it on for around a minute. Do I need to send it off now? or can I fix it. Jesus all I want is a coffee to fix my xmas do hangover!

thanks

Update - I have sent an email to gaggiamanualservice and pulled out the stove top! thanks for the responses also.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Bugger!

Not sure what to recommend apart from switch it off for now. Some of the more techy members might be able to advise.

I'm guessing it may block the solenoid, be in the boiler etc. could be a complete strip down.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Taking the classic apart is pretty simple.

Now sure how you would clean out the pump though.


----------



## bagg3rs (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah, I tried switching it on one more time for a few seconds but pretty much a few drips came through. I guess the pump is possibly gone considering how sealed the unit looks. I guess I could order a new pump from happydonkey http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0108-gaggia-classic-pump.html but I don't know if thats all I need, the unit is not even 3 months old from amazon (was a wedding present) but I have modified it (so I am happy to service myself) which I could revert but cannot really be bothered to send it back, also its not really a warranty issue so I think I need to replace parts myself. Any known repairers in the north west london area?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

bagg3rs said:


> Yeah, I tried switching it on one more time for a few seconds but pretty much a few drips came through. I guess the pump is possibly gone considering how sealed the unit looks. I guess I could order a new pump from happydonkey http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0108-gaggia-classic-pump.html but I don't know if thats all I need, the unit is not even 3 months old from amazon (was a wedding present) but I have modified it (so I am happy to service myself) which I could revert but cannot really be bothered to send it back, also its not really a warranty issue so I think I need to replace parts myself. Any known repairers in the north west london area?


Contact gaggiamanualservice on here and he might be able to give you some advice and can supply parts if needed.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The pump is the only part which is non user-serviceable.

If you have a set of screwdrivers and Allen keys I can guide you into taking the boiler out and disassembling and cleaning.

Will need some sharpies too.


----------



## bagg3rs (Oct 25, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> The pump is the only part which is non user-serviceable.
> 
> If you have a set of screwdrivers and Allen keys I can guide you into taking the boiler out and disassembling and cleaning.
> 
> Will need some sharpies too.


Yes I do but Sharpies?! like pens or you mean a knife.

This diagram is quite handy if I just follow the numbers right. http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/uploads/2/7/3/4/2734199/classic.pdf I will give this a go shortly when my hangover goes away.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I would think that all it would need is a total stripdown and thorough clean which means you will most likely need the service kit that has all the seals for a Classic in it. Once you get it all apart and split the boiler from the head etc it may be possible to blow the pump clear with compressed air if it is actually blocked, and then maybe buy some of the filters you can attach to the water intake hose in the tank just in case your wife has another bright idea about how to use the machine. She isn't blonde by any chance?









By Sharpies he means the pens.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The pens are for labling the cables and switches.

I'm quite intimate with the inside of my classic, but I can't see myself rewiring it using only a circuit diagram


----------



## bagg3rs (Oct 25, 2013)

Right that makes sense. Total strip down it is then. As some sort of bonus!? I will know this poor lovely thing inside out by the end.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

bagg3rs said:


> Right that makes sense. Total strip down it is then. As some sort of bonus!? I will know this poor lovely thing inside out by the end.


Its good to get to know your machine.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Are there any guides to stripping down a Classic any where on the inter web that anyone recommends?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I could talk you through it Clive


----------



## bagg3rs (Oct 25, 2013)

I followed through this one here. It was pretty simple and quite fun actually. thanks to Kyle for using a sharpie to label as there is quite a few plugs in there.

http://protofusion.org/wordpress/2012/04/gaggia-classic-disassembly-and-cleaning/

I have cleaned out mine but the pump is not pushing water through even when detached from the group head. When I switched it on (its detached as I wanted to flush it out) some more coffee got shaken into the tube but doesn't move.






Thanks to Mark at http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/ he has been excellent in giving me advice.

Disassembled.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you look on the I/net for stripping "ULKA" pumps there is an article on stripping Gaggia Classic pumps. Worth a try !!


----------



## bagg3rs (Oct 25, 2013)

There were a lot of large grounds of coffee stuck in the pump, cleaned out put back together and pumped out of the machine the rest of the grounds! It seems quieter now I think due to the velcro cable tie I attached to the nylon tube which I think is absorbing the pump vibrations more so than the cable tie that was there originally. First espresso tasted and produced normally so I think I am OK, I need another to test. thanks all for your help, the classic is a great machine considering it was lying and pieces and can be serviced manually if needed. Thanks to Mark from http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com also. I am going to order a new burr grinder mignon? tomorrow as part of the guilt payback!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

bagg3rs said:


> I am going to order a new burr grinder mignon? tomorrow as part of the guilt payback!


Is that on the Wife?......


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well done on fixing your problem a lot of people , even reassured by forum members wouldn't have the balls to strip their machine down totally and now, at least, you should know it inside out.


----------



## bagg3rs (Oct 25, 2013)

We just got married and there is some shared funds which I am now going to stretch a bit further in my favour.

I actually really enjoyed fixing the problem and yes I do feel I know the little thing that much more by the experience. I was worried my first shipment of rave coffee (usually Monmouth or nude) wasn't going to be of use but back on track now!


----------

